# Removing legs from Samsung



## CoconutPete

My TV is on the wall now, finally. I have owned it for about 6 years and never had it mounted before. Now that it's up there it has dawned on me ... i can't figure out how to get the legs off the [email protected] thing!

It's not the typical Samsung leg that is in the middle, instead it has 2 individual legs. I found 3 screws on the bottom and one in the back of each leg, but .. nothing.

Any experience with this type of TV?

It's a Samsung HPS4233


----------



## joecaption

Try turning the feet.
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201105/20110502125808069/BN68-00991J-00Eng_110502.pdf


----------



## CoconutPete

Turning the legs did nothing as well.

I'm dangerously close to busting out the hacksaw...


----------



## ktkelly

I found this. Maybe it'll help.

The two pivoting feet are attached under the TV via 2 rail type steel supports. Simply remove the (4) screws (2 for each foot) located behind the TV just above and to the rear of the actual feet. The screws are about a 9" in from the bottom side of the panel, and about 1 inch above the pivot points. Once removed, the base will slide off easily.


----------



## CoconutPete

2 screws a piece huh?

Hmm.... I'll have to give this a try later, I only saw 1 per side.

Thanks.


----------



## CoconutPete

Jackpot!


----------

